# Introducing the SlideFrame



## SlideWare Studios (Nov 6, 2012)

We just launched a stylish new accessory for the Kindle Fire called the SlideFrame!

The SlideFrame transforms your Kindle Fire into a beautiful photo sharing display. Use it to enjoy slideshows of your favorite photos, make your tablet look stylish even when it's charging, use as a stand to watch a movie or free up your hands while browsing recipes in the kitchen. We manufacture them right here in the USA in the SlideWare Studios shop. We're starting out with the Kindle Fire (first generation) and quickly expanding to a range of sizes and styles to fit today's most popular devices and look good in any home.










More pictures, video and details about the SlideFrame can be found on our website at: www.myhappytablet.com

Thank you very much in advance!

Lex and Jory
Co-founders, SlideWare Studios


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, SlideWare Studios!

You're welcome to promote your product here in Fire Talk, but we have some basic rules for promotion:  you may have one thread and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time.  New threads will be removed.  

Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to.  And, you may not make back-to-back posts within seven days.  If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks!  

Welcome again and good luck with your business!

Betsy 
KB Moderator


----------



## SlideWare Studios (Nov 6, 2012)

Betsy-

Thanks very much!  We'll be sure to just stick with this one thread and not post more than every seven days.

- Jory
SlideWare Studios


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

That actually looks pretty nifty.  I like the little line in the video "Don't hurt your tablets feelings."


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Hadou, I agree, it does look nifty. 

Slideware - does it include instruction on how to take such good pictures??


----------



## SlideWare Studios (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks very much Hadou and HappyGuy!  

Our strategy for getting a few good photos is to get a giant memory card and shoot a ton of them- after getting rid of all the bad ones we usually have one or two that are decent.


----------



## SlideWare Studios (Nov 6, 2012)

Checking back in on this thread.  If you're looking for a gift for the Kindle Fire user in your life, the SlideFrame is a great option.  They're in stock and ready to ship right away!  And of course if you're the Kindle Fire user, a little hint to someone else might get you a great gift... 

Thanks very much,

SlideWare Studios


----------

